# Light Reels



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I am looking for a medum-light spinning reel for throwing 1/8 oz. and up lures. 

I picked up a Penn 4300 but now am having second thoughts. I would appreciate any recommendations including any one's experience with Okuma and Daiwa Center Drag spinning reels.

I recall Heaver having some comments about
the Penn 4300. I would appreciate the input.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Just bought a Daiwa samuria 2500-7i rated @ 6lb 210yds,8lb 170yds,seven ball bearings.Got it at Sports Authority for 35.00 plan on using it for freshwater but it will get some use on those trout and pups wading in the back of lynnhaven.I'd love to see how she'll hold up on a nice flounder.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

OH Yeah also have a Shimano Sedona it was about 45.00 and it is pretty nice for the price.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

I have commented to Phil on the side let me add a few more here.

If you want to fish for smallish fish 
a 4300 will probably suit you fine. The 4300 I beat up was used to catch 30 inch bluefish one after another for an afternoon and 18 to 30 inch stripers on a regular basis. It did not stand up to that kind of use even though I had is spooled with 10 pound powerpro (rather than a heavier line. I will not buy another 4300.

The 4400 weighs a little more but has a superior drag system. The 4400ss is now a staple on my Christmas list. The only two down sides that I can see with the 4400SS is the weight and reel seat size. One I deal with using a butt weight on my rods that I want balanced. The other I take care of using a sander as the reel seat is made of a graphite composite. 

One other thing that I would be interested in is how these other reels that people recommend hold up to saltwater use. I have seen to many reels die after 6 months of weekly use to want to change now. So how about those medium small reels that lasted through several seasons of use and moderate abuse. My 4400's do I would love to find a reel that holds up that does not cost as much.

Tom


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Said it before, OKUMA. Great reel, real great price. Look at the Avenger series primarily, and the AV-50 for light and 85 for heavy.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Read a four day debate on OKUMA's at another web site.About evenly divided pro and con.Someloved them ,others felt they didn't hold up well.From what Tom says I'm gonna give the 4400ss a shot as I'm also looking for something lite my kids can handle when I'm not using .the R


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Chec out the Diawa Regal 2500z strong reel with good drag also come with two spools.


Rick


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info! Will check into 
the above reels. Yes... more midnight
fishing catalog reading!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I always had good luck with the Diawa's.
I'm currently running Shimano's, 1 Stradic and a Sedona both have done well.
Penns have been tuff reels. I have known many people who love the Penn Spinners, I just have alot of their round reels.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

The diawa laguna is nice. 
Reel

I give ya a call later in the week Phil. You think you wanna head up to the ditch this weekend??


Well its back to lurking for me!!!!


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

Are u trying to go this weekend Brandon? I havent fished it in a few week. I was thinking of fishing it this weekend  

TIGHT LINES


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Good luck with the reel you choose.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Brandon,

Hopefully we can fish ye 'ol ditch
on Saturday though the forecast is
for rain. So far Sunday looks to be
rain free. Will call.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I think sunday is the day im going Phil. Im gonna try to get out there early but you know how that is.  I have yet to find a nice 6'6 or 7ft light action rod. I wanna fish 4 pound test for them weakfish. Any one got suggestions on a rod???


----------



## batmaan47 (Jul 8, 2001)

Just picked up a 6'6 Shakespeare Ugly Stick. Not a bad looking rod for the price $30.00. Shakespeare hasn't failed me yet so we will see. Good Luck


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

Hey Brandon: http://www.basspro-shops.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=44315&hvarDept=100&hvarEvent=&hvarClassCode=2&hvarSubCode=2&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2000)

How much are you looking to spend on the rod?


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I wanna spend at the most $150.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Hey Brandon. I have heard good things about the Berkeley Lightning series list in WW's post. They sell them at Wal-Mart and maybe at Oceans East. When it comes down to it, cost is inconsequential. How it feels to you is what matters.


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

YOU CANT BEAT THEM!! SIMPLE AS THAT!!

PERFECT FOR SPECKS, FLOUNDER, PUPS, STRIPER, for both spinning and casting!!

VERY LIGHT ROD!!


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I fished a lightning last year. I just want something even lighter!!! Because im gonna fish 2 or 4 pound for trout this year!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

The selection and prices of all Daiwa reels are pretty good @ LiteHouse tackle.I love the Regal X,personally.I hope they still have the Millionare Lite tackle casting reel on sale for lest than $65.00,I want to pair it up with a nice 7 footer for this year's spade fish run.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I was perusing the fishing section or lack there of at KMart last night and found a nice Pure Fishing coupon book.

One of the coupons was for a $10 mail
in rebate for a Berkley Lightning Rod.
It's not that expensive a rod in the 
first place plus the Wal-Mart sale 
should bring down the price to about
$14.


----------

